# Small engines and E10 gas



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dunno if this has been posted before. E10 if left in a gas tank for a extended may cause harm to the engine. I found this the hard way, my kids ( Einstein 1 and 2) left half a tank of gas in the brand new lawn mower we bought last year, well me being me, getting ready for spring I tried starting it Today, and lo and behold its dead, the carb is toast and the fuel line is about half way eaten through. Remind me again why I drink Corn liqueur if it does that to a engine.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

We religiously use "Marine Sta-bil" for all our small engines, both 2 and 4 cycle.
It's formulated for todays Ethanol fuel.

For long term storage in cans, like for the generator, we head out to our agricultural area and buy non-alcohol fuel, used in older farm equipment. (and still add a stabilizer)


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It must be nice to live in a rural farm area, I'm stuck in Va Beach Va, the nearest place I know of that sells pure gas is over in Suffolk, which is too far to go just for a gallon. I DO have a solution to the lawn mower problem though, I have a push mower made by Sears, with new gears in the wheels so even pushing slow the reel spins at a high rate of speed.
But thanks for the info about Marine Sta-bil. I'll try that if I can get another carb for my power mower.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Gawd, I could never live in a big city again, but we don't chase the ag fuel for the gallons needed to run our stable of little engines, just for long term (6+ months) for the genny in 5 gal cans. 

A stabilizer works well in everything else we own, including two old Johnson outboards. I'll admit, ethanol threw me for a loop early on, because my husband runs'em, and I fix'em. :heartlove


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Any WalMart has Sta-bil for gas as does any auto parts store. I have used it for years and keep several gas cans for my small engines. 

I rotate the usage by using the oldest can first and when I fill that can back up, I put Sta-bil in the can with the gas to keep things good until I get to that can. By doing that, any gas left over for the summer has that protection in it until the spring. If my memory serves me correctly, the Sta-bil says the fluid you put in your gas has a one year life, so it is not an issue putting it in each time you fill it up.

Using several small engines through the years (chain saws, lawn mowers, weed eaters, roto-tillers, blowers, electric generator, riding lawn mowers) with sta-bil in the gas, I have never had any corroded areas or soft gaskets like you get with untreated gasoline. It is tops in my book and I would not be without it. Although it seems a little expensive for an additive, it only takes an ounce or so for a 2 gallon can of gas. Well worth the cost.

Since I have started using this product, I have never had one of my engines fail to start after setting around during the winter. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you.

One other point....it is very wise to use a mid-grade gas in those small engines and not the regular grade of gas.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

"Marine" Sta-Bil is a step above. It's cheaper to use, (use less for protection) and it is newly designed for E10, the extreme shore environment and protects aluminum along with gaskets. Any stabilizer(Sta-Bil, Seafoam) can be used as an efective cleaner for balky carbs. Just double up the dose and run as usual.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

As a self employed small engine mechanic for the past 16 years I can't count the amount of times customers have called me out to their homes stating "It ran fine until I refilled the gas tank and now it wont even start!" I ask to see their gas cans 1st thing. Well no big water bubble floating around in there. I drain the carburator bowl and get a little water/condensation there but not enough to stop gas.

I then check the ignition, no problems there. At last the moment I was really waiting for....Did you add any treatment to your gas? Customer replies "yes, I used Sta-bil". Well there you go, you contaminated your gas and now it wont run the mower, if you like I will wait here until you go get fresh gas (no one has ever declined that offer yet). When they get back I clean the tank and re-drain the carburator bowl and refuel with fresh gas and wala, it runs like normal, sign here please.

I then inform my customers they only need to use Sta-bil in diesel if in very cold (below 20F for more then 6 hours) to keep it from gelling. As for those pre-measured 2-cycle mix bottles, they come with gas treatment in them all ready, (read the bottle). 

Gas all ready has enough cleaners and stabilizing agents in it, you really don't need to add anything. For those posting above me that have been using it, you've been lucky you've hadn't had to call some one like me out or take it in to a repair shop only to wind up scratching you head saying to yourself "I can't believe I did that". It's a expensive lesson to learn the hard way. I don't mind teaching it, I will again and again and again until I can't turn wrench's no more. 16 years of this folks, 16 years.

Maybe I should leave my number for when the time comes and trust me, it's coming...:laugh:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

jrrdw said:


> As a self employed small engine mechanic for the past 16 years I can't count the amount of times customers have called me out to their homes stating "It ran fine until I refilled the gas tank and now it wont even start!" I ask to see their gas cans 1st thing. Well no big water bubble floating around in there. I drain the carburator bowl and get a little water/condensation there but not enough to stop gas.
> 
> I then check the ignition, no problems there. At last the moment I was really waiting for....Did you add any treatment to your gas? Customer replies "yes, I used Sta-bil". Well there you go, you contaminated your gas and now it wont run the mower, if you like I will wait here until you go get fresh gas (no one has ever declined that offer yet). When they get back I clean the tank and re-drain the carburator bowl and refuel with fresh gas and wala, it runs like normal, sign here please.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you here, while I don't feel that Sta-Bil is the best additive to counter ethanol problems, I sure don't see how it could cause problems. In fact, Briggs & Stratton has been selling under their logo for years (the blue Marine grade, NOT the junk red stuff!) and just recently has put a renewed effort into marketing it. However, from my experience there are better additives available for ethanol problems, such as Ethanol Shield, Fuel Medics or Startron. Ethanol gas is a very real problem for consumers, especially in states with mandatory E-10 and E-85 available. For dealers, it's job security.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

K-B said:


> I have to disagree with you here, while I don't feel that Sta-Bil is the best additive to counter ethanol problems, I sure don't see how it could cause problems. In fact, Briggs & Stratton has been selling under their logo for years (the blue Marine grade, NOT the junk red stuff!) and just recently has put a renewed effort into marketing it. However, from my experience there are better additives available for ethanol problems, such as Ethanol Shield, Fuel Medics or Startron. Ethanol gas is a very real problem for consumers, especially in states with mandatory E-10 and E-85 available. For dealers, it's job security.


To add to your comments, I started using this after the advice from the owner of a rather large small engine shop who had been in business for about 30 years. He employes about five or six full time small engine mechanics at the present time both winter and summer (sometimes more in spring). I gave him a call a bit ago to discuss this and he says that in all his years in fixing and repairing small engines, he has never seen sta-bil be a problem with any engine and if fact, those who use it have almost no problems as were described by the original poster.

I am not an expert, but relied on this one for what I do. After doing this for years myself, it works for me. Be assured, I am not criticising the poster who says this is baloney, but I think the expertise of who shared this with me a few years ago and who has done that for a living for about 30 years, certainly has some expertise in that area.

Therefore, the OP has to decide what is best. BTW, thanks for the tip about the marine type, I will have to take a look at that issue and discuss it with my friend.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And yet I am STILL out a lawn mower do to crappy fuel additives in the gas, made by people who have no idea at all how to make alcohol.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Sowwy, fella...:sigh: I'm not convinced your carb is shot. They are easy to rebuild, with simple tools, and the kits are cheap.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm convinced, you would be to if you yanked on the pull cord for 20 minutes and nothing happened.

I was linked to a site that has my carbs parts, so I'm gonna order them, but I shouldn't have to rebuild a mower won't be a year old until may. That's just another example of what this country has come to. I wouldn't be rebuilding this mowers carb if we (as Americans) took pride in our work, and actually made a modern small engine to run on modern fuel. But I guess that's why China is about to be on top of the food chain and we are quickly becoming a 3rd world country. My neighbors two year old mower runs on whatever he dumps in the tank, with no sta bil in the winter. He doesn't even run the gas out of it its made in China, maybe I'll just pay the extra $50 and buy one of those instead of one made here if rebuilding the carb don;t work


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

The carb for that engine is made out of plastic, bozodog - dunno if it's even rebuildable.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh... Well, all my 2 cycles are Stihl, 4 cycles are Briggs...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

On the Briggs & Stratton plastic carbs, the diaphragm is replaceable, and is a VERY common failure item. The good news is that it (the diaphragm) is inexpensive to purchase, and easy to replace (takes <15mins for the whole job).


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

One more thing I was going to mention, what we HAVE seen cause serious problems in small engines, is dry gas. Big no-no. It might work OK in autos, but adding more alcohol to ethanol gas is simply not good for small engines.


----------

